# Driving Licence



## Ian B (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi,

Does anybody know what I have to do with my Irish driving licence before I can drive/get insurance in Italy?

Also, what do you need to be able to drive one of those mopeds around (besides earplugs)?

Thanks!


----------



## irish_in_italy (Mar 4, 2011)

nothing you should have no problems for the first three months, or until you become a Resident. After that you just need to convert it to an Italian one. 

DON'T wear earplugs when driving a moped!!!!!!!!!! You won't be fit to hear the cars or any horns or warning signals!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unclejoe (Nov 7, 2010)

Ian B said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody know what I have to do with my Irish driving licence before I can drive/get insurance in Italy?
> 
> ...


Assuming the licence has photo id then nothing. Theoretically you'll need to change it after 3 months but a *lot* of people don't.

It will probably allow you to drive a moped as well. Helmets are compulsory; full-face helmets are recommended but half-face are permissible. 

Italian Driving Licences


----------



## Ian B (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks folks.

Anyone know anything about car insurance companies, who to look out for/avoid etc?

Do you need insurance for a moped?


----------



## irish_in_italy (Mar 4, 2011)

Ian B said:


> Thanks folks.
> 
> Anyone know anything about car insurance companies, who to look out for/avoid etc?
> 
> Do you need insurance for a moped?


You need insurance for a moped yes. You should try Genialloyd or try to confront the prices on a site like Assicurazioni On Line Auto e Moto: Confronto Preventivi - 6sicuro.it.


----------



## Ian B (Nov 25, 2010)

Great, thanks for all that.


----------



## irish_in_italy (Mar 4, 2011)

no bother. just be aware that insurance in certain cities and areas cost more. Insurance for scooters in Naples is astronomical!


----------



## Ian B (Nov 25, 2010)

Interesting, I never would have thought.


----------



## irish_in_italy (Mar 4, 2011)

aye it would be like buying a new Rolls Royce and parking it with the keys it in at Oliver Bond Flats lol


----------



## kostermar (Oct 25, 2009)

Interesting, does anyone know what one does if one has a South African driver's licence? Can I convert it to an Italian one quite easily?


----------

